# Arts & Crafts / Green & Green / Mission Style Designs



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm looking for some plans for these associated styles of furniture. I really dig it, but don't have any dimensioned drawings. While I can design and build them from pictures, I'm not really interested in going through the whole design exercise. Does anyone here have anything to trade or that I can at least look at for the making thereof? I recently made a picture frame of fumed oak. I'd like to share experiences and knowledge with other folks who have better experience. It took a week for the wood to get the color. Maybe that's because it was "lemonized" ammonia, or maybe because it was red oak.

On a related note, as much as I like the dimensioned lumber that I find at Rockler for small projects like boxes that I make, the QSO is pretty much out of my reach if I want to make furniture from it, so I'm open to resources on obtaining that wood. One project I'd like to build is a dresser (I do have the dimensions for that)- the wood would be about $500 at Rockler.

Thanks!


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

You lucky dawg you. I just happen to know where you can save a bundle on wood, very near you. Say in Sylmar. Is that close enough for you? Phillips plywood and Granada Lumber. Both should be in your phone book. If you have aproblem, call me 661-264-6431. Rand


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks, lilred!


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Robert Lang has an entire series of measured drawing of several pieces in the Stickley catalog, and Greene & Greene pieces, which are awesome. I got the whole set at the Gamble House.

I've been able to find 4/4 QSWO for under $6/bdft in CA. I also recently discovered 1/2" QSWO that is left over from having veneer sliced off it for under $3/bdft. Walnut and mahogany are pretty expensive too, but make great accent pieces to contrast with the QSWO. I've made some scores on CraigsList. Also, people getting rid of oak flooring during a remodel is a good source of lumber. I made a vanity out of oak salvaged from old shipping pallets.

Red oak doesn't have the tannins in it that white oak does, which is why it fumes differently. My tabouret tables and cook book shelf were made out of big-box store red oak and turned a sickly green when I fumed them. I actually may refinish them. I've been able to fake fumed oak with aniline dye, shellac, and gel stain. The ammonia I used was originally 29%, but it weakened over a few years in the jug.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks, Cap'n. I'm interested in that 1/2" oak source. Most of the carcase could have the edges hidden, and no one the wiser. Of course, that means some modifications on any measured drawing I pick up. It could be worse. I'm happy to hear that the tannin content is lower in red oak, I feel a little less put off. The color came out OK, but leaving it in the box (a large tote from Lowe's) for a week did seem a bit long.

I patinated a copper art piece a few years ago, starting with chlorine bleach and ending with ammonia. Got a real nice light green, but that ammonia was a lot stronger, and turned the thing dark green overnight! I had to grind some of it off to get to the copper chloride color for the decadent finsh I was after.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

A copper project is high on my want-to-do list, right up there with stained glass. I just like playing with chemicals and fire.

I might put a top coat of gel stain on my tabouret tables to keep from having to sand them down. The mission gel stain they sell at Rockler is actually pretty good stuff.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

OK, looks like no trading, that's fine. Other than the Robert Lang source cited by the Captain, does any body have any other source recommendations? I drilled down about 200 pages into the pulse here, but didn't see much of what I'm after.

BTW, lilred, there is a place called the Reuse People in Sylmar, right off the 118, about San Fernando Road. We bought some birch cabinets for our kitchen, and some other stuff, CHEAP. They accept take-outs from remodels and resell them. Longest line of bidets I ever saw. I'm going to stop by there a few times to see what they have in the way of wood.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I'll second the recommendation for Robert Lang's work. Darrel Peart had a web site where he sells plans for some of his pieces - lots of great designs - he posts here from time to time. He also has a book on Greene and Greene - not sure if it has plans.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Darrell sells at least the Aurora table plans via American Furniture Design Company. Robert Lang has a G&G book with measured drawings, and Darrell's book tells you how to make it happen. Great stuff…


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Sweet! Greene & Greene has to be my favorite of the three styles, with all those sensuous curves. Thanks, guys!

Edit 1. Huh, American Furniture Designs requires an email to continue? No thanks to SPAM.

Edit 2. Now, I've gone to several websites, and haven't found this Robert Lang. Maybe I'm impatient, but could somebody just post his link? I'm getting all kinds of hockey and chinese stuff.

OK. Found Darrell Peart's stuff…drool…I'll be back later for Robert Lang the woodworker's website, TIA, the Jack.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Robert Lang's website is here: www.CraftsmanPlans.com

His stuff is also available on Amazon.com and off the shelf at your local woodworking retail location.

Darrell's stuff can be found here: www.AmericanFurnitureDsgn.com/gallery.asp

Darrell's website is here: www.FurnitureMaker.com

Darrell's book is excellent, and as available as Robert's.

I've never met Robert, but Darrell is a great guy. He's got a very cool interview on www.TheWoodWhisperer.com about his design process. I'll also tell you that the only reason I bought Lang's book about Craftsman interiors is to complete the set, but it quickly became my favorite. I'm being flown cross-country to build Craftsman built-ins in a large bungalow-style Ranch in Texas. I'm also an AutoCAD guy, which is why I click with Lang (even though everyone is using SketchUp). I'm anxiously waiting my opportunity to take Darrell's class at the William Ng School of Woodworking down in Anaheim.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks again, Cap'n. I went to Peart's site…his work is awesome! I'll be getting plans and books from these gents.


----------

